# Joytech AIO starter kit



## Yaz (26/1/17)

Hi.. does anyone have this in stock in Cape Town? and price please

Thanks Yaz


----------



## Coldcat (26/1/17)

hey bud, you looking to start vaping? Does condition of the device bother you? Have one for you if you want. used it for a month and upgraded so it's just collecting dust, needs a new coil and has key scratches on the paint.


----------



## Yaz (26/1/17)

Coldcat said:


> hey bud, you looking to start vaping? Does condition of the device bother you? Have one for you if you want. used it for a month and upgraded so it's just collecting dust, needs a new coil and has key scratches on the paint.



Hi..is it badly damaged? what are you looking to sell for?


----------



## Coldcat (26/1/17)

Yaz said:


> Hi..is it badly damaged? what are you looking to sell for?


you can have it for R100, paid R350 for it. PM me your number and I can whatsapp you photo's tonight.


----------



## Mari (26/1/17)

Good day

We have the AIO for R325.00 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/joyetech-aio-starter-kit/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (1/2/17)

We have the D16 version in stock.. and also the AIO box

*Joyetech eGo AIO D16 and AIO Box Starter Kit*


----------

